# sub in marysville, and columbus ohio



## J&M Lawncare (Nov 21, 2003)

I live in the Marysville area and will travel to Columbus to sub. I work 4:30-1:00am but could have the truck manned in a big event.

98 ram 1500 W/ 7.6 snoway and a quad for log sidewalks. payup


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey J
Either nobody in the Cols area needs help or no one other than you and I from the area belongs to this site?


----------



## J&M Lawncare (Nov 21, 2003)

*subbin'*

I guess. I have called the major lawncare outfits and supposedly will get to work with them. I still don't have a route book (they said i would get one) and of course there's no snow!!!

Try calling around, and put an add in the paper bus. services section in the want adds.

Good luck


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yea, I keep waiting on the snow, everybody else is getting some but us it seems. I have a dozen or so accts. of my own, so I'm not particulary looking to sub, however, I'm willing to help someone if they get in a jam.


----------



## LMR (Oct 27, 2003)

If you e-mail me with your info and requirements I have several accounts in dublin and N-I270 area I could use subs on. Ussually 3+ inches. Let me know.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Central and western Ohio brothers..and Sisters too*

hey I am looking for folks to go in on a website that we in the West and central Buckeye can put out and have a potential customers go to and also advertise in the media ... I have a techy on staff that will form it and put it out there but I am looking for others to go in on the cost of media ect 
Bill payup


----------

